# Favourite Oldskool Mobiles!



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, Nokia, Nokia, what have you done? We miss you....







That's just for starters. Post pics / memories etc of your favourite oldskool phones here.

*cries*


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah, baby..


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 6, 2011)

t68 Sony Erickson.  All I want now is a phone with a good battery life, and keys I can use with fingers my size, but that's not possible?!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

fucking AWESOME phone


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

A legend!


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

But my favourite phone by *miles*


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> A legend!


I had one of those in about 2003. Colour screen, a built-in IMAP mail client, and a camera that you could email really shitty pictures to Flickr with. Magic.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

this one could send SMS direct to the front screen of any mobile (ie not into inbox. Like a service message)


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sony Ericsson! I had one of the first of these in the country  With the jack plug, MS card, etc etc it was a fucking seriously cool gadget - 512MB wahay!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I had one of those in about 2003. Colour screen, a built-in IMAP mail client, and a camera that you could email really shitty pictures to Flickr with. Magic.



Considering how long ago that was, and the equivalent state of other areas of tech, they were pretty much light years ahead of time. Well, not light years, maybe a couple of years, but they were, and are, way fucking cool. Wicked camera, music, radio, net, etc yada yada srsly what else do you need...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

aaaah.... my very first one *blushes* - I remember her well...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Considering how long ago that was, and the equivalent state of other areas of tech, they were pretty much light years ahead of time. Well, not light years, maybe a couple of years, but they were, and are, way fucking cool. Wicked camera, music, radio, net, etc yada yada srsly what else do you need...


Well yes, at the time that was fucking incredible. Not as good as the phone I had before it though. Let me just find that.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

Can we have a bit more taking the piss out of nokia please, whilst admiring their old classics.

<*snigger* WINDOWS!!! *titter, giggle etc*>


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 6, 2011)

Nokia 3650. I had one in about 2002-3. Proper smartphone with a colour screen, icons, downloadable Java apps (I had an ftp one that I used to upload stuff to my site), camera, filesystem, mail client. Utterly stupid rotary keyboard that was a pain to type anything on. It's no wonder it never took off. It broke - it had a really cheap-feeling plastic construction and was as durable as it felt - so I moved on to a SE 616.

Six or seven years later I got another Nokia smartphone, one of the N-series, and found that the interface was _exactly the same shitty one that the 3650 had_, just with higher-rez icons. This told me that Nokia is really not a company that innovates much.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember saying to a workmate about the 3650, "oh hold on, I just have to reboot my phone". They looked at me _like I was from the fucking future_.

If that's not a bonus of owning a phone I don't know what is.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's my first ever phone which was on the One2One network. The aerial came out for extra massive coverage.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

And then I had this one...


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> And then I had this one...


Bet it still has charge.   Use it mate.


----------



## metalguru (Oct 6, 2011)

Samsung e350

ergonomically a great little phone


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

I had this!! First tri-band. I wanted to show off when I was DJing in Canada, which was all well and good, but it cost about 20 pound a minute, unless I was making the call not receiving it, in which case it cost about £80 a minute or part thereof.

Remember, this was Canada. They hadn't seen anything like it previously.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

toogreytogrind said:


> Bet it still has charge. Use it mate.



I took an android and an oldskool nokia to a festival this summer. Guess which one lasted all weekend and still works. (It's the nokia)

((((Nokia)))) - we had some truly great times together.


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> I took an android and an oldskool nokia to a festival this summer. Guess which one lasted all weekend and still works. (It's the nokia)
> 
> ((((Nokia)))) - we had some truly great times together.


Put it on vibrate and I'll give you a call.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

I know someone who still uses this -






Awesome phone


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

YEAH BABY!!! These rule


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

That one that took normal batteries in an emergency if you had the special back or some gaffer tape. I dropped one in the loo once so I rinsed it - it still worked though it never held a charge after that so it had to stay plugged in at home.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

toogreytogrind said:


> Put it on vibrate and I'll give you a call.



It's in an evidence bag in a police station, switched off


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> That one that took normal batteries in an emergency if you had the special back or some gaffer tape. I dropped one in the loo once so I rinsed it - it still worked though it never held a charge after that so it had to stay plugged in at home.



Yeah that was fucking cool, you could put AAs in it!! Suck on that apple fanboiz!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

How long til "vintage" mobiles hit the catwalk....


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> YEAH BABY!!! These rule


I had that one too. I can remember buying coloured keypads and backs for the thing. I've probably still got it somewhere because I'm a bugger for throwing away tech I'm fond of.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

still got this one!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> I had that one too. I can remember buying coloured keypads and backs for the thing. I've probably still got it somewhere because I'm a bugger for throwing away tech I'm fond of.



They were really good phones - did everything you needed and more, battery lasted days, customizable, reliable, small, light etc etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

The don


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> fucking AWESOME phone









editor said:


> A legend!



Ive owned these three, but I think my favourite was the nokia. Built like a tank, utterly dependable and the battery is probably still good for a week.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> YEAH BABY!!! These rule


I have one of those upstairs.

Probably still fully functional, if anyone has an adapter.


----------



## Voley (Oct 6, 2011)

Still use one similar to this. No apps, no internet but can make phonecalls, only cost ten quid and has a torch. Ideal.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2011)

There are others, including a properly shit Samsung M800 / Pixon (box new, replacement for stolen one). And another Nokia or two.

Buggered if I can find them, mind.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 6, 2011)

Nokia 3310. We still have one as a back-up phone after all these years.

I really can't remember what my first phone was though - some no-name brand with a big aerial.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 6, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> The don


 
When the Matrix came out I was in awe of that phone.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2011)

8850. paid £350 for it SIM free way back then!!


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> That one that took normal batteries in an emergency if you had the special back or some gaffer tape. I dropped one in the loo once so I rinsed it - it still worked though it never held a charge after that so it had to stay plugged in at home.



I had one of these and never knew about the battery trick. Damn 

I bought it in the co-op for about 50 quid iirc.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> How long til "vintage" mobiles hit the catwalk....


I had a mate who had a 6210 with a gold plated case.
 


fractionMan said:


> I had one of these and never knew about the battery trick. Damn
> 
> I bought it in the co-op for about 50 quid iirc.


They were the first ones I remember being able to get in a box from a supermarket and set up yourself. People still had pagers back when I got mine, it was a replacement for my old Siemens one like this:


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 6, 2011)

My first phone, I even bought a flashing aerial containing a _blue_ LED for it!

Panasonic GD30


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 6, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> My first phone, I even bought a flashing aerial containing a _blue_ LED for it!



I was _soo_ jealous of those


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 6, 2011)

The Philips Savvy, anyone do the clock reset hack on BT Cellnet ones to get unlmited free calls?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember in the early days of the small mobile phones, going to a meeting and finding a group of people outside the locked venue waiting to get in. The keyholder had not turned up. It was suggested to the one person who owned a mobile phone, after a long wait, that they ring up the guilty party. The phone owner was not keen because of the cost of a call, so someone had to drive to the keyholder's house to sort things out. Apparently mobile phones were only for incoming calls unless you were very rich. It was years before I owned one.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 6, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I was _soo_ jealous of those



15 quid I paid for it, then left the phone on a bus


----------



## chintz (Oct 6, 2011)

This was my first phone


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I remember in the early days of the small mobile phones, going to a meeting and finding a group of people outside the locked venue waiting to get in. The keyholder had not turned up. It was suggested to the one person who owned a mobile phone, after a long wait, that they ring up the guilty party. The phone owner was not keen because of the cost of a call, so someone had to drive to the keyholder's house to sort things out. Apparently mobile phones were only for incoming calls unless you were very rich. It was years before I owned one.


My first phone was one of the early PAYGs, you could receive texts but not send them - they wanted you to upgrade to monthly contract to get extra features like sending SMS.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

This...






My first ever mobile that I used while at Uni.
I still have it somewhere but lost the charger some years ago.

It was great except for the battery life and the enormous SIM card that kept popping out.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGZ I remember those massive SIM cards they all used - utterly insane....


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> fucking AWESOME phone



Actually, what model is this?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> OMGZ I remember those massive SIM cards they all used - utterly insane....



You had this too?
And that plastic bit around the antenna! Kept dislodging all the time, I swear that was radioactive as the shits!
I had mine on BT (before O2) and remember the calls were like 50p a minute or something. Real expensive to run.

So I had a Cello pager too...does anyone remember the BT Easyreach service?
What the hell happened to them?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Actually, what model is this?


http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_cmd_j5-201.php


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> You had this too?
> And that plastic bit around the antenna! Kept dislodging all the time, I swear that was radioactive as the shits!
> I had mine on BT (before O2) and remember the calls were like 50p a minute or something. Real expensive to run.
> 
> ...


I remember having to ring people's pagers to get weight of weed, and a mate had one who was on a protest site but I think his was Orange - I remember he got a news headlines subscription for free for a few months to entice him and one of the messages said simply 'a load of old pony'.

Back when no one had phones, and you had to actually go out to the call box to ring people.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> OMGZ I remember those massive SIM cards they all used - utterly insane....


Those huge SIM cards are actually exactly the same as modern ones, just with more plastic around the actual chip.


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 6, 2011)

My dad had one of these:




It was so cool to be seen with it I tell ya.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Those huge SIM cards are actually exactly the same as modern ones, just with more plastic around the actual chip.


Yes I know, which is why it was utterly insane to use them for so long, leading to several years of very flat wide phones.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Oh, Nokia, Nokia, what have you done? We miss you....



I could text faster on that phone than any other since. Great phone. Shame it didn't vibrate though.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

My mum actually had one that was a normal sized handset, but only because you had to carry the battery separately as it was the size of a decentish dictionary. She was commuting long distances and I was quite young, but it turned out that the road to and from work was in fact the only area that didn't have any coverage for years after everywhere else around where we lived.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> YEAH BABY!!! These rule


that was an ace phone.

also- this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I remember having to ring people's pagers to get weight of weed, and a mate had one who was on a protest site but I think his was Orange - I remember he got a news headlines subscription for free for a few months to entice him and one of the messages said simply 'a load of old pony'.
> 
> Back when no one had phones, and you had to actually go out to the call box to ring people.



weight of weed? updates, like the price of gold?
funnily, i used it when dealing but lost it at a club.
so pointless now - pagers that is.

my second phone.






better quality battery.
gutted i gave it away when upgraded.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 6, 2011)

I had one of these some years before the iphone came out.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> that was an ace phone.
> 
> also- this


I always lusted after that phone.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't remember what make my first one was... I think it was one you could put AA batteries in... was on Orange. My number had 777777 in it, which was fucking annoying.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

I think the big evolutionary step were phones with polyphonic ringtones, colour screen and a crappy camera.
Christ, I can't find it but it was well shit...it was Nokia and the camera was well rubbish. but at the time, it was the bollocks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember before SMS was turned on. Can you _imagine _just not having txting? There was an option in the menu but it didn't work, and we wondered and wondered what it could possibly mean.

Can you _imagine?_


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I remember before SMS was turned on. Can you _imagine _just not having txting? There was an option in the menu but it didn't work, and we wondered and wondered what it could possibly mean.
> 
> Can you _imagine?_


Yes, but other people could text me - I  think it was because you had to have a proper contract to get the extra feature of sending SMS.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

I suppose the companies were waiting to see if mobile phones took off  Funny, approx thriteen years later and there's an average of 3.1* per person in the UK.

* made up number.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I remember before SMS was turned on. Can you _imagine _just not having txting? There was an option in the menu but it didn't work, and we wondered and wondered what it could possibly mean.
> 
> Can you _imagine?_



Nope I can't!!!

Also, remember what it was like to meet people?
Had to arrange it on landline first!
And what if you were late?

...crazy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Yes, but other people could text me - I think it was because you had to have a proper contract to get the extra feature of sending SMS.



Nope. One could easily use up one's PAYG texting people.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Nope. One could easily use up one's PAYG texting people.


Depends what network.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Depends what network.



Depended?

Perhaps it did? We will never know.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 6, 2011)

The first contract phone I had


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

I recall fondly competeing for 'who has the highest score on Snake' with my classmates.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> The first contract phone I had


 
Wasn't that the WAP phone?
I had this also...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 6, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> The Philips Savvy, anyone do the clock reset hack on BT Cellnet ones to get unlmited free calls?



I had this one too - I wasn't going to bother with one, but they suddenly got really cheap (£50) the week before I set off for university so thought it would be worth getting. The piercing ringtone/alarm noise still sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## Chemical needs (Oct 6, 2011)

My first mobile. It didn't have snake


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Wasn't that the WAP phone?
> I had this also...



Certainly was


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 6, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> The first contract phone I had


Wasn't that the one that everyone got when they wanted to look like Neo in the matrix, but actually it wasn't the phone from the matrix at all (the 8110 was, and looked much cooler)

I never liked the design of it myself, or the yukky green colour.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Wasn't that the one that everyone got when they wanted to look like Neo in the matrix, but actually it wasn't the phone from the matrix at all.
> 
> I never liked the design of it myself, or the yukky green colour.



Yep that was the one.
I think people also bought it cos WAP was cutting edge back then.
TBH, I can't remember using WAP at all, mainly cos WAP content was shit and overrated.
In the end it was just an ordinary clunky phone (like a chunkier version of the banana phone pictured earlier).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 6, 2011)

This was probably my favourite non-smartphone I had overall. It was so diddy you hardly knew you had it on you even if wedged in next to your wallet in your jeans. You could predictive-text super fast on it, it had a colour screen, and the battery was good.

For me it represented the peak of Nokia's supremacy in combining style in a handy size, basic functionality for the most important stuff, and idiot-proof interface.






After this, they experimented with all kinds of wacky designs which looked pretty awful.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 6, 2011)

More love for the 8310 here, I'd seriously consider having one again, it was that lovely.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> TBH, I can't remember using WAP at all, mainly cos WAP content was shit and overrated.



I remember a mate who had a wap phone back in 2000 or somewhen downloading wap porn sites in monochrome onto the screen. It was as crap as it sounds.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I remember a mate who had a wap phone back in 2000 or somewhen downloading wap porn sites in monochrome onto the screen. It was as crap as it sounds.




Reading that made me think of Sam Fox's strip poker on C64


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## fractionMan (Oct 6, 2011)

Those old strip poker games nave got em nekkid ime


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> After this, they experimented with all kinds of wacky designs which looked pretty awful.



It was a sad demise. I liked Nokia up to a point then they got swallowed by the competition.

My first phone away from Nokia was this






I liked this alot! good usability, cool camera...

but the follow up was so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



poor, i will never buy that brand again...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> I have one of those upstairs.
> 
> Probably still fully functional, if anyone has an adapter.



I've got the charger and headset. This could be the start of something beautiful!


----------



## dessiato (Oct 6, 2011)

What was the Nokia called that was metal and had a slide, and a blue screen? I loved mine but lost it somewhere.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 6, 2011)

Kanda said:


> 8850. paid £350 for it SIM free way back then!!


That's the phone I was trying to recall!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember paying £499 for a sim-free Ericsson EH388 

Anyway, here's another great phone I had. I really liked the Sony mobiles of that era.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone ever had a Vertu?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 6, 2011)

It was the 8210 that tempted me onto a contract though





Although - like everyone elses - the screen went, and I had to cycle miles to an approved repair shop where they told me that I had got it wet and it wasn't under guarantee anymore.

I think I ended up with an 8310 for a long time after that




Bit bigger - and I once had to fish it out of a fountain when I got shoved in during some drunken hijinks. Worked fine after a weekend on the radiator.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

8310 was / is an all-time great, no doubt about it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

Nokia really did fuck up bigtime. BIGTIME!! Shame, a bells and whistles 'droid Nokia would be cool...


----------



## baffled (Oct 6, 2011)

Loved my Motorola V60, light, comfortable and the audio quality was superb.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> this one could send SMS direct to the front screen of any mobile (ie not into inbox. Like a service message)


 
I had this phone, was excellent.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I think the big evolutionary step were phones with polyphonic ringtones, colour screen and a crappy camera.
> Christ, I can't find it but it was well shit...it was Nokia and the camera was well rubbish. but at the time, it was the bollocks.



This one?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

baffled said:


> Loved my Motorola V60, light, comfortable and the audio quality was superb.



Always hated the menu system on Motorolas. Totally counter-intuitive.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> This one?



Nah nice try though!
That's way too advanced.
The one I had came out in 1999/2000. I remember cos the girl I was seeing at the time use to play those crappy ringtones...


----------



## mattie (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> I know someone who still uses this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still use one - I've got a car caddy for it, battery - even now - lasts for ages.

My old boy has one as well, a fail-safe for when his iPhone runs flat.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 6, 2011)

Startac and the 'Wings', really adored these.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> that was an ace phone.
> 
> also- this


ooh - I had one of those

but my first phone (1996/97 I think) was a free one from Barclaycard
I used to work for Barclays and got the phone for nothing which seemed amazing at the time....I'm sure it was this one The Alcatel HC400


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 7, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Nah nice try though!
> That's way too advanced.
> The one I had came out in 1999/2000. I remember cos the girl I was seeing at the time use to play those crappy ringtones...



Was it a slide with silver top and black bottom?

Or are you thinking of the 7210 or whatever it was. The big slidey one was the first camera nokia iirc


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 7, 2011)

Did anyone hold out for big dough on a Mercury free calls contract? Or One2One, not sure. Free eves / wknd.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 7, 2011)

these were good - stick-on camera attachment. The first of an excellent evolution of phones by SE.


----------



## elbows (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't have a lot of love for the phones I owned before the more recent generations, since I tried not to switch too often, and I often made silly choices, going for devices which had novel functionality but bad downsides.

My first phone was a Panasonic, I don't think it was quite this model but something along these lines anyway.





Then I think I got one of Microsofts first attempts at non-touchscreen phone OS, branded in this case as the Orange SPV. The ability to use an actual proper audio file as the ringtone was the main thing I remember about it:






Then I lumbered myself with the O2 XDA exec for what felt like an eternity, carrying a brick round for no good reason as I never actually ended up typing much on the keyboard anyhow


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 7, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Was it a slide with silver top and black bottom?
> 
> Or are you thinking of the 7210 or whatever it was. The big slidey one was the first camera nokia iirc



The Nokia 7610. That was my last phone before SE...

Fuckin' massive it was.






I had also had this exact phone in this gayish baby-blue colour.
My then work colleagues took the utter piss out of me for years...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

I've also had one of these:





Nothing special at all but had _the _loudest ringer and could vibrate itself off a table. Certain amount of fondness for it as I think that one came up with the number I still have. Thirty nicker well spent in Lancing Woolworths


----------



## Kanda (Oct 7, 2011)

My 1st phone, Nokia 101(1993) (personal phone, had one of those huge bricks as a work phone)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

Rar. Back in the days when numbers started 09 or 04


----------



## Idaho (Oct 7, 2011)

Little bit of a 'modern' classic, if that's not a truism for any mobile phone:





Colour screen! Long battery life! Mine still lives on with the parents in law.


----------



## oryx (Oct 7, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


>



I was still using one of those (is it a 3310?) till about two months ago.

|I have now got one of these:







My partner got it free with £10 airtime when he dropped his equally antiquated phone into the washing up (how many more s am I allowed?) Then found it worked OK when dried out. The battery life on this is (honestly) about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Simple phones have silly battery lives, if only because you don't play with them because they're not fun enough. I got one of these LG KP100s as an emergency phone, twenty quid down the market, and the battery never had time to run down before my iPhone was fixed again.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2011)

Idaho said:


> Little bit of a 'modern' classic, if that's not a truism for any mobile phone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... fucking awesome phone. Does everything you need, tasteful design, metal body, yada yada yada... absolutely cool as fuck. It WORKS. I have one as my back up phone for when the HTC Desire HD can't take the pressure!

Funny you say about parents - it is a bit of an old git's phone. Also, I inherited mine from my mum (thus it was in mint condition) once I'd persuaded her to upgrade to a Blackberry


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2011)

elbows said:


> Then I lumbered myself with the O2 XDA exec for what felt like an eternity, carrying a brick round for no good reason as I never actually ended up typing much on the keyboard anyhow



I had an XDA 2 (?) from work, doing bike despatch. Must've been at least ten years ago...  They were pretty advanced, I remember cracking the work-imposed "security" measures then doing all kinds of mad stuff on the thing - well, it seemed pretty exciting at the time...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Rar. Back in the days when numbers started 09 or 04



That's not oldskool. 0850 is oldskool!


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 8, 2011)

0850/0860 cellnet, 0831/0836 vodafone.

This is only etched into my mind because of the incessant calling of pirate radio stations in the early 90s for shouts and rewinds!  


(not so good when the bill arrived tho')


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 8, 2011)

Idaho said:


> Little bit of a 'modern' classic, if that's not a truism for any mobile phone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend still uses one of these. He refuses to buy a smartphone, idiot.


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

editor said:


> And then I had this one...


I had one of those when it was already a relic of a bygone age (it was this millennium). It was already second-hand. I dropped it again and again, accidentally kicked it several times, and even left it in a bar a few times (it was always handed in). It was one tough bastard of a phone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2011)

These were excellent!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 9, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> These were excellent!


 
I broke one.


----------

